# ما معنى كلمه قبطي؟



## bassma28 (4 يناير 2011)

انا اول مره اسمع ان في لغه قبطيه ما هو معنى كلمه قبطي؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 يناير 2011)

*رد: مرحبا*

قبطي يعني مصري
و أصل كلمة مصر هي القبط
(إيكيبتوس) اللي هي إيجيبت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يناير 2011)

*رد: مرحبا*

الأخت الفاضلة
كلمة قبط ، تُنطق بالعامية وفى الصعيد : جبت
وهى نفس كلمة إيجبت ، الإسم العالمى لمصر
++++
وقد أصبحت تُستخدم ككلمة إصطلاحية تعنى المصريين المسيحيين ، منذ الفتح العربى ، تمييزاً لهم عن الفاتحين العرب ، كما كان المصريون الذين يدخلون فى الإسلام يتسمون بإسم الموالى ، فلا هم أقباط ولا هم عرب ، وسبب ذلك هو أن كل الأقباط فى زمن الفتح العربى كانوا من المسيحيين .
+++
أما عن اللغة القبطية ، فهى اللغة الأصلية المصرية ، التى كانت تُكتب بخطوط عديدة ، مثلما تُكتب العربية الأن بخطوط عديدة كالنسخ والرقعة وغيرها .
فكانت أولاُ تُكتب بالخط الهيروغليفى ن الذى هو عبارة عن رسومات تدل على أحرف أو أصوات أو كلمات .
ثم تطورت الكتابة ، فزيد عليها خطوط أسهل ، هى الهيراطيقى والديموطيقى
ثم صارت تُكتب بمزيج من الحروف الديموطيقية والإغريقية ، فيما يُسمَّىَ بالخط القبطى
وأهلاً وسهلاً بكل إستفساراتك


----------



## jojo_angelic (4 يناير 2011)

معلومـــه جـــــــــــدا قيمــــــــــــــــة
            شكراااااااااا ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## bassma28 (5 يناير 2011)

معلومه لم اكن اعرفها مشكور جدا


----------



## abdorash (9 يناير 2011)

المصريين المسيحيين ، منذ الفتح العربى

ولكن قبل الفتح الاسلامى لمصر
كان المصريون يعرفوا بالقبط
كما فر رسالة النبر صلى الله عليه وسلم للمقوقس
والجاريه التى أهداها المقوقس للنبى 
وهى 
ماريه القبطبيه
وقد أنجبت ابن النبى
ابراهيم
قبل الفتح الاسلامى


والحقيقه هى أن أى مصرى يسمى
قبطى
سواء كان مسلم أو مسيحى

هذا تأريخ
وكفايه تزوير


----------



## abdorash (9 يناير 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
لا للإسلاميات ولا للمصادر الإسلامية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يناير 2011)

مصر القبطية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2011)

السيد الفاضل عبدوراش
رجاء أن تقرأ أولاً ، بتأنى ، قبل أن تتهمنا بالتزوير
فستجد أننى قلت الحقيقة كاملة ، بما فى ذلك الإستخدام الإصطلاحى للكلمة ، عندما أسقطها العرب عن المصريين الذين أسلموا ، وأسموهم بالموالى 
كما سبق وذكرت فى مداخلتى ، بأن الإسم كان يُطلق على كل المصريين بلا إستثناء ، قبل تلك الظروف
فإن كنتم تريدون العودة إلى إسمكم وصفتكم الأصليين ، فهذا إختياركم أنتم ، وليس لنا أن نفرضه عليكم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 يناير 2011)

abdorash قال:


> المصريين المسيحيين ، منذ الفتح العربى
> 
> ولكن قبل الفتح الاسلامى لمصر
> كان المصريون يعرفوا بالقبط
> ...



*كلام  jesus son261الأستاذ مكرم ذكى شنودة سليم
وكل مصرى يسمى قبطى سواء قبل الإحتلال الإسلامى أو بعده
الكلام يكون بطريقة مهذبة دون إلقاء تهم ودون الخروج عن الموضوع*


----------



## Coptic Adel (13 يناير 2011)

*الاقباط هم المسيحيين فقط

وذلك هو تسميتهم قبل دخول الغزو الاسلامي لبلدنا وحتي الان

الاقباط هم المسيحيين فقط

رجاء بلاش تأليف بقي
*​


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2011)

*منعاً للتشتيت وللتزيف من قبل المسلمين*

*الأقباط هم المصرين جميعاً ,,,,, ولكن هناك شقان *
*الأول قبطي قبطي فرعوني .... وهو المسيحي المصري ولذلك يطلق علينا أقباط*
*والثاني هم الأقباط المسلمين وهم أقباط عرب .... خليط بين الدم القبطي والدم العربي *
*سواء كانوا أقباط وتأسلموا تحت الضغط والأضتهاد العربي أو عرب وتزوجوا من قبطيات ... والنتيجة واحد*

*يغلق الموضوع*​


----------

